# unerwünschte Aufforderung zur Netzwerkeinwahl



## Anonymous (4 April 2004)

unerwünschte Aufforderung zur Netzwerkeinwahl:

Bei mir kommt seit kurzem, immer wenn ich eine Internetsitzung schließe, nach ein paar Sec. das Netzwerkeinwahlfenster mit der Aufforderung; Zitat: 

"Sie (bzw. ein Pogramm) haben Informationen angefordert von
66.118.179.67. Welche Verbindung soll verwendet werden." - Zitat ende

Weiß jemand, was dafür verantwortlich ist, und vor allem wie man dieses Problem wieder los wird?

Danke, schon mal im Vorraus!

PS: Ich nutze WinXP, den IE 6.0, und ein 56K modem. Es sind alles Sicherheitsupdates von XP installiert.


----------



## Fidul (5 April 2004)

Laß mal die üblichen (und hier oft genannten) Programme nach Spyware suchen...


----------



## Counselor (5 April 2004)

Auch diese IP steht unter Spamverdacht:

http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/ip4r.ch?ip=66.118.179.67


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

Habe mit verschiedenen anti spyware tools gesucht, jedoch nix gefunden, das auf das oben genannte Problem hinweist oder es beseitigt.

gesucht habe ich mit:

- Spybot 1.2
- Ad-aware 6.0
- hijackthis
- (spystop)
- (xpantispy)

Die in Klammern gesetzten Tools suchen nicht, sondern blockieren Spyware oder beheben Sicherheitslücken.

Das einzige was ich herausbekommen habe, daß der IE nicht für das oben geschilderte Problem verantwortlich ist.

Wie kann ich nach der oben genannten IP auf meinem Rechner suchen lassen kann? Das Suchpogramm von XP findet nichts.

Welches Anti-Spyware Tool sollte ich auch noch ausprobieren?


----------



## Counselor (5 April 2004)

Lade mal TCPVIEW runter.

http://www.sysinternals.com/files/tcpview.zip

Starte das Programm während einer laufenden Internetsitzung. Entferne ggfs unter 'Options' das Häkchen bei 'Resolve Address' und kuck nach der IP. Wenn du die IP gefunden hast, dann markier die Zeile und geh im Menu unter 'Process' auf 'Process Properties'. Dann siehst du die EXE-Datei, die den Ärger verursacht.


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2004)

@ Counselor

 Ein gosses DANKE !

Habe durch deine Hilfe den Schädling gefunden. Hatte sich als Firewall.exe getarnt, und sich beim Systemstart selbst aufgerufen.
 Dachte immer dies wäre eine XP Datei, die mit dem Windows Update hinzugekommen wäre. "Grrr, von wegen"

Jetzt ist wieder alles im grünen Bereich, nochmals Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Counselor (6 April 2004)

@Farvi

die Firewall.exe hat auch bei mir kürzlich ihr Unwesen getrieben (= binnen Sekunden hunderte von Rechnern mit SYN_REQUESTS gescannt und die DSL Bandbreite so in die Knie gedrückt, dass keine sinnvolle Aktivität mehr möglich war). Bei mir war es die IP 66.118.179.83. Selbst nach Löschen der Firewall.exe und Bereinigung der Registry mußte ich die IP mit einer Sicherheitsrichtlinie sperren.

Kein Virenscnner hat dieses Teil erkannt.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 April 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir war es die IP 66.118.179.83.



So ein immerhin nicht gerade kleiner  Provider in fragwürdige Aktionen verwickelt? 
Oder hat da jemand die IP mißbraucht? 

http://www.sagonet.com/

cp


----------



## Counselor (6 April 2004)

@cp

Sagonet ist ziemlich in Verruf wegen Spam:

http://www.five-ten-sg.com/blackhole.php?ip=66.118.179.83&Search=Search

Wer weiß, was die sonst noch alles dulden ...


----------



## Fidul (7 April 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Virenscnner hat dieses Teil erkannt.


Eventuell solltet ihr dieses Dingens dann mal an die AV-Hersteller schicken, damit die es unter die Lupe nehmen und in ihre Datenbanken aufnehmen.


----------

